
Ask HN: Should I Move from Gitlab to GitHub? - kev_tech
I&#x27;m a novice programmer who is looking to build my portfolio. Not currently working in software, but hope to be within the next 2 years.<p>Should I migrate over to GitHub (from Gitlab)? Gitlab works just fine for me, and I prefer its interface over GitHub. But GitHub has a larger, more active community. There are very little &quot;beginner friendly&quot; issues available for me to work on in Gitlab land, which is pushing me to feel as if I&#x27;m stuck in a &quot;tutorial rut&quot;. In terms of collaboration, when&#x2F;if I were to reach out to someone in hopes of working on a project together, I imagine myself losing out on some great mentors because they don&#x27;t want to create a Gitlab account.<p>The reason I moved from GitHub to Gitlab in the first place is truthfully, a) political reasons and b) CI&#x2F;CD. Now with GitHub actions and a little bit of growth in the maturity department, should I migrate back over or am I just overthinking this?
======
irjustin
Fast answer - you're over thinking this.

Looking to build a portfolio that's public is fine on either GL or GH. If a
particular mentor will not work with you because you're on one platform vs
another, then switch. But GL is a perfectly good platform to host your public
portfolio if you like it.

Digging a bit deeper, this likely falls into the rabbit hole of optimizing
something that doesn't matter.

Focus on creating things that teach you - move you forward. Either technically
or solve a specific problem.

What could change the above answer is if you're looking to build OSS. Less
about building a portfolio but more about pure number of eyes. For better or
worse, GH is still more widely used so then I could recommend a switch.

------
ocdtrekkie
The community impact of GitHub is huge: I explore GitHub projects all the
time, and I'm very likely to submit a drive-by fix for a GitHub project. ...I
have to be pretty invested to feel like logging into GitLab. I also do often
look people on GitHub to see what they do, and if they're not there, I might
not assume where else to look.

But I agree with ktpsns, git is decentralized. Feel free to use both. You open
yourself up to more interaction and more safety for potential issues like
service outages or data loss.

------
ktpsns
If your portfolio is only needed to put an URL into a CV so people can see
your code, then it doesn't matter.

If you want to show that people "liked" and "followed" your repositories, you
probably should go to GitHub, just because it has the biggest community.

Btw, there is no reason at all to host your git repos at a single site only. I
mirror all my public repos between Bitbucket and GitHub.

